# BMW Announces 2011 Centers of Excellence - 32 BMW Dealerships get Top Honors



## manutdx (Dec 21, 2010)

do they have a list like this for Canada?


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

I bought my X5 at Daniels and my ZHP at Ottos. :thumbup:


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

I hope I don't sound too cynical, but I wouldn't put too much significance to this self-award list. 

I venture to guess that two "key metrics" that have gone into determining the winders were (1) the bogus customer satisfaction numbers (you know the one that your SA or CA will remind that anything less than 10 is a failed grade), and (2) sales figures.


----------



## jmelong (Apr 20, 2010)

+1 for Enigma's comment on the BOGUS Customer Surveys. I am convinced that Dealers are manipulating who gets them and who doesn't. If the Dealer suspects that the sale would NOT generate a 10 rating, then you don't get a survey. Maybe that is why BMW of Albany (GA) made sure I didn't get a survey. Too bad, because tif they don't know how their Customers feel then they can't fix the problems.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Here in Westchester, NY, BMW of Westchester does not enjoy a good reputation, especially for honesty.

And I tried to buy my car through Mt. Kisco BMW, and they were dismissive and uninterested for selling at anything below full MSRP (back in 2007), and wouldn't budge off the full ED price, so I went elsewhere.


----------



## jaxg3030 (Feb 28, 2011)

I just leased a new 335i from Sandia BMW in Albuquerque, NM (Who is on the list above). Four days later it was in the shop. Probable bad telecommunications unit. I started having problems on the way home from the dealership the evening i purchased it. 

I don't want to think they knowingly sent me home with a broken car but you have to wonder. If the little checklist they run through didn't catch the problem they definitely need to modify it. If they ignored the problem then shame on them. I may take my business elsewhere.


----------



## jmelong (Apr 20, 2010)

Your experienece sounds like the same guy did your pre-delivery checks that did mine. I took my Z4 to another dealer, and I sure am thankful for the SA at BMW of Nashvile that has helped me.

I believe the fundemental problem with the predelivery checkout is that part of it is "supposed" to be done by the CA. My guy (at BMW of Albany, GA) was interested in selling the car, and that was it. Once I signed on the bottom line he lost all interest.


----------



## jaxg3030 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have to give sandia props for finding the problem...a wiring problem that happened in manufacturing. I'm praying it is the only manufacturing defect. My faith has been restored in sandia. Not sure about BMW though.


----------



## Thad (Apr 1, 2006)

*Hmmm*

Based on the experience I had at Classic BMW in Plano, I'd question the criteria for this award. I'm not sure that it's centered around the customer.


----------

